# Einem eingeloggtem Benutzer Rollen dynamisch zuweisen



## Peter25 (22. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man zu einem bereits eingelogtem User zur Laufzeit eine Rolle bzw. mehrere hinzufügen kann?
Das Problem tritt auf weil die User in der Active Directory gespeichert sind, aber ohne Rollen. Diese müssen nachträglich mit dem usernamen aus dem ActiveDirectory aus einer Datenbank abgefragt werden und danach hinzugefügt werden.

Ich habe schon alles abgesucht, seit heute Morgen, aber nichts vernünftiges gefunden. 
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand hier helfen.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (22. Okt 2007)

Implementier eine eigene UserRegistry, die auf das ActiveDirectory und die DB zugreift. Ist glaub ich kein J2EE-Standard, sondern serverspezifisch.


----------



## Peter25 (23. Okt 2007)

könntest du mit villeicht einen Link mitteilen wo ich mich darüber weiter informieren könnte?
Danke schon mal für die Antwort!


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (23. Okt 2007)

Z.B. für den WebSphere Application Server:
http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoc....multiplatform.doc/info/ae/ae/tsec_tbucs.html


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (25. Okt 2007)

Ich denke das Stichwort hierfür lautet JAAS (Java Authentication and Authorization Service). Hierzu solltest Du Dich zuerst mit JAAS vertraut machen: java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/security/jaas/JAASRefGuide.html

Für JAAS kannst Du auch Dein eigenes Login Modul bauen und z.b. dort auf ADS und eine DB zugreifen. Hierzu gibt es bei Sun auch ein Developer Guide: java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/security/jaas/JAASLMDevGuide.html

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## Peter25 (29. Okt 2007)

hört sich gut an, werde das grad anschauen


----------

